# Como probar un ventilador



## menduco (Feb 18, 2009)

buenas quisiera saber como probar un ventlador q esta muy viejo 

tiene 4 cables uno rojo y otro negro y dos de color verde, supongo q el rojo y verde van directo a 220V y los otros dos a la "cajita" que regula las velocidades, el problema es que no la tengo

se puede probar uniendo solamente esos supuestos cables?

saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 18, 2009)

*PRIMERO TOMÁS TODAS LAS PRECAUCIONES YA QUE TRABAJARÁS CON 220 VOLTS* 

Priimero fijate con el tester si identificás dos bobinados separados. Si es así:
Un bobinado iría directamente a los 220 y el otro con un capacitor en serie de 1,5µF 400V también a los 220

*Probalo en serie con una lámpara incandescente de 100 o 150 Watts*.

Si gira al revés invertis la conexión de una de las bobinas.

Si no tiene fuerza, probás de ponerle el capacitor en el otro bobinado.

Si ya te anda y la lámpara enciende poco, podés intentar ponerlo directo a los 220

--- Si todos los cables te dan continuidad, *Y SIEMPRE CON LA LÁMPARA SERIE*, conectas dos cables a los 220 y en los otros dos el capacitor, vas probando rotar las conexiónes a ver si lo hacés andar.

De nuevo, sólo si ya anda y la lámpara enciende poco, podés probarlo directo a 220V.

Contanos como te fué !


----------



## menduco (Feb 22, 2009)

o muchas gracias por tu respuesta, voy a probar si me funsiona, el dram es q cpoo es dom el casa de electronica esta cerrada asi q voy a ir en cuanto pueda a comprar el capacitor

en cuanto tenga noticias posteo nuevamente

muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2009)

También los venden en las Ferreterías y casas de Electricidad como "capacitor para ventilador"


----------

